# Inbetriebnahme eines (Profibus) DP/DP-Koppler (Anfänger)



## MarcusSPunkt (5 Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe wenig Erfahrung mit Profibus und habe leider Probleme bei der Inbebtriebnahme eines DP/DP-Kopplers. Dieser soll auf meiner Seite (Anschluss 1) schon mal in der Anlage integriert werden.

Problem:
Der DP/DP-Koppler zeigt sowohl einen Busfehler als auch einen Systemfehler an. Leider kann ich die Ursache für den Fehler nicht weiter eingrenzen. Laut der Diagnose wird der Teilnehmer nicht erkannt bzw. ist nicht erreichbar (Bilder und Screenshots als Anhang angefügt.).
*Kann jemand von euch einen Fehler erkennen? Kann man nicht auch mit einem MPI-Kabel die Profibusteilnehmer überprüfen? *

Vorgehensweise Inbetriebnahme:
1.    Spannungsversorung (beidseitig) und Profibus-Leitung (einseitig) wurden verkabelt.
2.    Die Profibusadresse wurde an dem Koppler eingestellt, der DIP-Schalter „ADDR“ ausgeschaltet und anschließend die Spannung eingeschaltet.
3.    Der DP/DP-Koppler wurde in die Hardware eingefügt, die Adresse (125) eingegeben und die Hardwarekonfiguration auf die SPS geladen.

Verwendete Hardware:
1.    SPS: CPU 319-3 PN/DP
2.    DP/DP-Koppler (Artikelnummer: 6es7 158-0AD01-0xa0)
3.    Leitungslänge Profibus ca. 2m.
4.    Die Abschlusswiderstände an den Steckern sind eingeschaltet.
5.    Die Profibusadresse wurde eingestellt (125 siehe Bild) und anschließend die Spannung eingeschaltet. 

Wenn Ihr noch weitere Infos braucht, dann schreibt bitte was Ihr noch wissen müsst. 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 Mai 2015)

Hallo Markus,

Als erste, sind die profibuskabel auf die richtige Stelle am Stecker angeschlossen ?
Mit die Pfeile nach außen sollte am Ende der profibuskabel richtig sein.

Und als zweite mein ich zu Errinneren das die koppele erst fehlerfrei ist wenn der gegenstelle konfiguriert ist.

Als dritte ist es später wichtig die Schirmen der profibuskabel , gemeint ist deine und die gegenstelle, zu Erden auf eine schirmschiene. Details dazu findest du in Anleitung.

Bram


----------



## MarcusSPunkt (5 Mai 2015)

Hallo Bram,

die Kabel bzw. die Stecker habe ich überprüft und das Kabel wurde bereits in einer anderen Anlage eingesetzt. 
Wenn es wirklich so ist das die andere Seite ebenfalls konfiguriert sein muss, damit der Systemfehler und der Busfehler verschwindet, dann kann ich mit der Fehlersuche aufhören und warten bis die Partneranlage fertig wird. Aber mir kommt das ein bisschen komisch vor. Ich dachte das zumindest meine Seite als betriebsbereit angezeigt wird. 

Gruß,
Marcus


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Mai 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> ..Mit die Pfeile nach außen sollte am Ende der profibuskabel richtig sein..


Gedankenfehler? Am Busanfang und am Busende, bzw. immer wenn nur ein Anschluss belegt ist, muss der mit dem "Pfeil rein" belegt werden.



de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> ..Und als zweite mein ich zu Errinneren das die koppele erst fehlerfrei ist wenn der gegenstelle konfiguriert ist...


Woran ich mich auch zu erinnern glaube.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (6 Mai 2015)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Gedankenfehler? Am Busanfang und am Busende, bzw. immer wenn nur ein Anschluss belegt ist, muss der mit dem "Pfeil rein" belegt werden.



Joa, du hast recht.


----------



## erdmann (6 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

es ist in der Tat so, dass ein  6ES7 158 DP/DP Koppler erst dann keinen BF mehr zeigt, wenn 
beide Seiten in Betrieb und korrekt parametriert sind.

mfg


----------



## Matze001 (7 Mai 2015)

Busfehler anzeigen und nicht erreichbar sein sind zwei paar Schuhe....


Sind die Widerstände die vor der Erweiterung drin waren nun OFF oder wurde der DP-DP Koppler einfach "mittendrin" eingefügt. 

Wenn Du sagst das Kabel war schonmal im Einsatz: Hast Du vllt. einfach ein Kabel mit 2 Profibussteckern in den Strang eingefügt über die (Diagnose) Buchse auf einem bestehenden Stecker?

Grüße

Marcel


----------

